# Animal Zone Hand rearing food



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

Hi all, I ordered some kaytee exact hand rearing formula & because there was a delay with my order they said they have gave me a free gift. I received my package to find (Animal zone hand rearing food 750G) inside my package with a note saying its newly stocked in the UK.

Im just wondering if anyone not in the Uk has used or heard of this product? Ive looked into it on the web & i think its from south africa, its a sandy mixture just like kaytee's and has the same instructions ect, heres a link to some more info on it

http://www.animalzone.co.za/docs/Handrearing.pdf

Many thanks
steve


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think there is a few members that use that 
when are you planning to pull them


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I got through the first line "In order to obtain a tame parrot it needs to be hand reared" and realized it sounded like a commercial it's also a lie. I've never heard of the product I'd be interested to know what others think of the first line too.


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I am not planning on pulling them, i will tame them by getting used to me i bought the formula just incase they abandon them(not that they will) & also just to assist feed if they need help sometimes


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ah i see just like me  mine are already tamed as they come to me for cuddles bless


Edit: how is yours doing


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

I should be expecting the first one to hatch the 15th. all 3 eggs are fertile so fingers crossed


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All mine started to hatch on day 17 and i think others have hatched on day 17 also


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

yeah the 15th will be day 17 for egg number one


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ah i see... not long now


----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

hopefully everything is ok with them. im looking forward to seeing what i have


----------

